# Anyone have a baby with IBS or are on any kind of Pepcid type product?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I was not going to post this because I figure my girl's issues may make some weary (and it may make me start feeling more discouraged than I am).

We spent a great deal of Sunday at the Emergency Vet. 

It started again with the yellow mucous (she finishes the flagyl for Giardia tonight) but this time was different. It kept coming and was getting redder. She is so pad trained she normally does it just there (and she did some so I took the pad to the clinic) but she could not help it, poor thing and it was all over the place!

I took her in to my husband (still in bed) because she loves him and he is a comfort to her. She threw up bile and mucous and aspirated some and could not quite catch her breath. 

At our vet office (vet on call) suggestion, I gave her chicken with pumpkin and Culturelle.
He told us to watch her but to take her if she threw up more. She did so we took her. It was not the chicken but yellow bile/liquid.

They tested her for pneumonia (x-ray), Parvo, Coccidia and a complete blood count (do not ask me what this cost). Her heart and lungs sounded great and the physical exam showed nothing so diagnostics were all that could be done.

Nothing. Perfect on paper. He gave her Pepcid and a 7 day supply of a sulfa antibiotic in case she has Coccidia that did not register but still could irritate. The antibiotic she is on would not get that, but would the Giardia. He said that she may need to be on a drug like Pepcid until she gets older.

Brought her home. PERFECTLY fine, ate and has done nothing odd since.

I am holding my breath.

I plan to talk with her vet again about a preventative drug like Pepcid after she completes these antibiotics.

My baby grandson had to be on a drug like that as he suffered from reflux.

Are any of your chi's on anything like this? Do any have IBS or irritable tummies/intestinal tracks?

I'd welcome any suggestions. Thank you!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bryco was like this as a puppy. Perfect on paper. On death's doorstep IMO for the longest time in real life. 

The ONLY thing that finally helped him was ridding his diet of ALL PRESERVATIVES. He is fed either raw or The Honest Kitchen or Stella & Chewy's frozen raw foods. 

Puppies definitely can and do get colitis -- where their tummies are sooo irritated it just takes ages to sort out.

Have you fasted her yet, and have you tried any pepcid-like products for her?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Have you considered adding some plain yogurt to your chis diet? I'm not sure if it would take care of the reflux, but it might plus it would help soothe your chis stomach & replace good bacteria that the antibiotics are killing off. Glad your chi is feeling better & sorry I couldn't give you any experienced advice.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Not sure if you are willing to go a more holistic approach, but slippery elm is GREAT for situations like this. You buy the capsules at a health food/vitamin store. Open a capsule into some warm water and make a broth or add to low sodium chicken broth and let them slurp it up. It's slightly sweet/syrupy so most dogs have no problem drinking it down. It creates a mucous in the GI tract that is very soothing and healing. (The mucous appears in the stool so don't be surprised). This can also be used in addition to prescribed drugs.

Just thought I'd mention it. I'd be at my wits end if I were you. What a worry. So sorry and I hope that she is better soon. Is it just one of them or is it both???

Slippery Elm for Better Pet Digestion


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you all!

I have been giving her Culturelle for a couple of weeks. I was also giving them THK so I was blaming myself for changing up her diet again.

They regularly/usually get Fromms Surf and Turf and dehydrated chicken and ZP as snacks/treats.

I did not know about 2 things. Slippery Elm and Nupro. Tracy-I'd hop on one leg and whistle if I thought it would help so YES I will get this! From another post I read about Nupro and think I need to research or just get this.

I am VERY open to S&C but then I do not know what to do during the day when we are at work. I suppose that I need to consider hiring someone to come to the house during the day to feed them since I cannot leave something like S&C and while pups they need to eat more than twice a day. 

Thanks again. You have given me some good ideas and things to check out. I appreciate it.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Have you given her pumpkin? Asia had a bout of icky tummy and pumpkin set her straight.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Have you given her pumpkin? Asia had a bout of icky tummy and pumpkin set her straight.


Yes. It was the Culturelle delivery method. Sometimes I mixed in boiled chicken. She is about to turn orange from pumpkin!

I am just grateful that she has this randomly. I'd cry my eyes out if she had it every day. She eats great, drinks fine, plays like crazy and is a great sleeper.

Oh, and I forgot to answer that it is JUST Hope. Ruby apparently can eat anything with no issue. 

Oh, and Ruby's breeder and I have been in contact and she has one of Ruby's litter mates still available. She offered to reduce her price if we wanted her. Are you kidding?? I cannot keep these 2 healthy! 
She looks EXACTLY like Ruby but weighs almost 3.5 lbs. compared to Ruby's 2.3 lbs! haha!

Oh, how I want this little girl to be healthy!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL Bryco had horrid horrid explosive poos every single time he went for close to 3 months. I feel your pain. it was disastrous.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sorry to hear about our little hopes belly hurting and spitting up that ol yellow goo again i was so hopeing that she was going to be instanley better please keep us posted because were all learning with her little belly problems


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, found slippery elm capsules at a mom and pop health food store close to work so am taking off here in a minute to go get them.

Plan to make her a little "tea" of it tonight.

Kristi-you win-hands down. We have just had the yellow mucous (and on her pad except this last time) maybe 6 times. NOTHING explosive, regular/daily nor as messy as his deal sounded. Oddly there is not poo in the mucous. It is just the gel-like stuff.

Thanks all for the encouragement. Hope this will help her!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Skylar was diagnosed with slimy colitis after a bout of giardia (I think she was 3-4 months old). The antibiotics cleared up the giardia but then she started having other kind of similar symptoms and was diagnosed with slimy colitis. I just gave her a couple tablespoons of yogurt every day for a month or so and I guess she eventually just outgrew it, thankfully. 
Good luck with your girl, I hope she "outgrows" her problems quickly!


----------

